# 1966 9.5 evinrude still overheats



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Upon looking at my duck boat before the season , 

i found that it was overheating , 

i ordered a waterpump kit and a new thermostat and installed them myself


test run the motor and it was still running hot although it was pumping water out the back

i then removed the thermostat wich was still open at the time , and with the cover off started the motor to ensure that it ws pumping plenty of water , and it was 

i left the thermostat out put the cover back on and it still overheated , 

i then removed the head and replaced the gasket. the water jackets look very clean due to it being a fresh water motor

started the motor and still the same problem hot hot ..

I have plenty of water flow out the pisser tube .

At this time i have done all i know to do , any ideas


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Blocked passage in the water jacket?
Cracked block bleeding exhaust gases into the water jacket?
Timing too advanced? Fuel oil mix too lean?


----------

